# Stealth Cam



## Just 1 More (Jan 15, 2005)

Anyone using the Stealth Cams? How have your results been? 
(please, do not turn this in to what camera is better, I just want feed back on the Stealth Cams)
Also, They have a mounting screw hole at the bottom of the case, Where would you get the screw mount for them?


----------



## try2shoot (Jan 15, 2005)

Have had good luck with mine. Few friend have them and have had good luck with them. I use the tree screw. Got first one by calling about the strap, broke it first thing, they sent it to me free. Also bought a three pack at Bargain Barn.


----------



## try2shoot (Jan 15, 2005)

here's a few.


----------



## Mac (Jan 15, 2005)

*I have three*

I found the key is the setup, to prevent ghost pictures.   I put mine out with an attractant (vanilla flavoring, peanut butter, corn, or doe/buck scent during the rut)to stop the animals.  I believe alot of my blank shots was a walk by that didn't trigger the camera until they were out of the frame.

I never face mine East or West , try to face north.  Remove any limbs or weeds that could blow in the wind and set it off.
Put about 3 feet off the ground and angle toward the ground.

Mine came with the tree mount, but I never use them.  I use the bracket with a bungee cord and put a triangle block of wood behind the camera to angle toward the ground.

Not the best camera, but I have three with a 90' flast for less than the cost of some other brands.  It takes someone longer to steal three than one.


----------



## Jody Hawk (Jan 16, 2005)

I have a Stealth Cam and it takes nice pictures. This is the best part though, some lowlife steals it and I'm out $70 as opposed to hundreds with some of these other cameras.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Jan 16, 2005)

Are they really only $70.00??Dang, from reading this I'm gonna have to get one..Where did yall gett'em at?


----------



## Just 1 More (Jan 16, 2005)

> Are they really only $70.00??


  No, Actually they are only $54.95 at Wal-mart


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Jan 16, 2005)

> Just 1 More said:
> 
> 
> 
> > No, Actually they are only $54.95 at Wal-mart





We'll looks like Im off to Walmart today...  

Thx..


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Jan 16, 2005)

*One more question??*

Hows the battery life on them??  :


----------



## Just 1 More (Jan 16, 2005)

Tampaspicer says he gets a long battery life with his. Mine were out for 2 weeks with no pictures so I pulled them and turned them off. They sat for another 4 weeks before I put them out at my new lease and the betteries showed to be fine (the low battery light didn't come on) They will have been out for almost another 4 weeks by the time I get back up there to check them... I'll get a good idea on battery life at that point.
The down side.. they require 8 AA batteries


----------



## Mac (Jan 16, 2005)

*Mine came from Sam's club*

I got the medium model with the 90' flash.
Still about $70.00.

I uses C battery "8" , but I had a camera out for 3 months with out replacing the batteries.

When I take a film to be developed I go to walmart and only pay for the pictures I want.

So I am only out the cost of film it I don't like any shots or they are of the same animals I already have a better picture of.

Checking my camera's is as neat as hunting.

I have pictures of bobcat, coyota, deer, coons, house cats, hounds, turkey, crows, people trespassing


----------



## Jody Hawk (Jan 16, 2005)

BROWNING7WSM said:
			
		

> Are they really only $70.00?



You can catch them on sale at Bass Pro for around $45. In fact they were on sale a few weeks ago, now they are back at regular price. I paid around $70 for mine a few years ago.


----------



## Just 1 More (Jan 17, 2005)

I have been wanting to try the screw mounts for the Stealth Cams and not the straps but I could not find anyone who stocked the screw mounts. I called Stealth Cam and they sent me the screew mounts FREE 

Thats what I call GOOD CUSTOMER SERVICE


----------



## Twiggbuster (Jan 17, 2005)

I bought one in Sept and couldn,t be more pleased with this "entry level" camera.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Jan 25, 2005)

Well, I went and got one this past weekend..I like you Just1More called them about the screw and they will be shipping me one FREE of charge  .. I set it up in the backyard lastnight testing it out with my Lab..   Cant wait till I can get it out in the woods..


----------



## RCCola (Jan 25, 2005)

Sam's Club has the one like Mac is talking about for $79.  I looked at them last night.


----------



## Mac (Jan 25, 2005)

*Sams is where I got mine*

on close out last year,  

They should really discount them before long.


----------



## Augie (Mar 5, 2005)

*Anyone else have these problems???*

I bought a Stealth Cam at Wally World for $60. about 4 or 5 weeks ago, when I had the first 2 rolls developed and put on disk, There were only 4 shots that came out from one roll and 10 from the other roll, both rolls were 24 exposures.
Then I went out yesterday to get the 3rd roll and the display for settings and pic # was flashing off and on (there's nothing about that in the instruction book), the # read 25 and the film had not rewound, when I manualy rewound it, the motor sounded like it was really under a load and when it finished, it spun freely again.
I brought it back to the house and will probably take it back and exchange for another.
Any of you folks had any of these problems?





 Thanks

Oh! And what speed film do you prefer, 200,400,800??

Above pic was taken with 400


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Mar 6, 2005)

I will be headed down in 2 weeks to check on mine.This will be the first time for my stealth, so Im not sure how things will turn out..I have 400 speed in mine..Praying it does good and I have pics...We'll see in a few weeks..


----------



## bilgerat (Mar 6, 2005)

Ive has one for 3 years and it works sometimes , not on other times, if the led is flashing the film is loaded wrong, I found if you pull out too much film it will jam for some reason.out of 30 or so rolls of film Ive gotton around 30 deer, a lot of crows and racoons, and a turkey strutting!


----------



## RSC (Mar 6, 2005)

do they record the time & date?


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Mar 6, 2005)

RSC said:
			
		

> do they record the time & date?




Yep...

Supposed to ...


----------



## xpertgreg (Mar 6, 2005)

I have a stealth cam model mc2-gwm from walmart and I am very pleased after 2 months of use.  put it out first of january and have changed batteries once and film twice.  works great and takes great pictures.  it will put the time or date on the pics, but not both.  you can choose which you want.  you can also set the camera to take 1-9 photos at a time and how many minutes between activation.  hope this helps.

gw


----------



## Augie (Mar 6, 2005)

I think the film jammed like bilgerat said. I put in another roll and will see if it's okay by Wed. eve, if not I'll exchange it Thursday when I go to town.
I'm wanting to get a shot of that big hog that's rooting up my planted pines around a small cypress swamp.
This time I put it on a large tree so it doesn't get blown around by the wind.
Think I'll try sinking some 4x4 posts for a more stable mount where I want to monitor the trails and I can face it north instead of trying to find the perfect tree.
Thanks for your replys.


----------



## horsecreek (Mar 7, 2005)

mine has worked ok. Had issue when it would only sense motion ect at about 5ft! batteries were new also but not "new" enough. They really have to be new GOOD batteries or you can see problems. ie: flashing of led display, slow rewind, short sensor range. It would be a much better camera if could hold a larger battery. Im working on wireing mine for a larger one and mouting it next to camera.


----------



## Augie (Mar 7, 2005)

HC,





> Im working on wireing mine for a larger one and mouting it next to camera.


I'd like to see how you do this, if it works, I'd like to try it too.

I just went to check the cam and it had already rewound and was at 28 from sensor counter, and that was in 24 hours.
The deer or hog also nosed the camera around to the side of the tree and had mud smeared all over it. Can't wait to get that film back.
Also called company and they are sending me a screw mount too, no charge.


----------



## xpertgreg (Mar 13, 2005)

I have had a new dealing with these folks this wekend and would like to eco what most have said.

I bought my second stealth cam from walmart this Friday night.  after getting home I noticed that the bar for chaining the camera to the tree was not included in the packaging.  this was about 6:30 friday night.  placed a call and they shipped it free of charge and said that it would go out Friday evening!  How's that for service?!?!  Very nice folks with GREAT customer service.  

gw

by the way, on my new one I noticed that there is a plug on the bottom for adding an accesory battery for longer life.  this may provide what ya'll were looking for in the previous posts.


----------



## Augie (Mar 13, 2005)

Well, My Mrs. just got back from town and said there were 24 pics of the feeder and no critters, nothing came out on the last roll, I'd moved it to try to get a pic of that hog that's tearing up every bit of ground but won't go near the feeder.
Went to set it out yesterday with the 5th roll and the low battery light was on.
So with new batts. and this 5th roll, I'm setting it out again, but I'm pretty sure this one is going back for exchange.
Others like thiers and maybe I just got a lemon.


----------



## horsecreek (Mar 14, 2005)

could have gotten a lemon bud. Hey, ya cant beat going to grabbin another for free!!!  
One thing on them-light! I put a sheild over mine to ovoid the early direct\glare from the sun. HELPED A BUNCH!
cheap sensors cause this issue.


----------



## Bowhunter24 (Mar 16, 2005)

I think they are a pretty good camera for the money, i have one and have not had a problem and it has taken some nice pics.


----------



## Augie (Mar 17, 2005)

When my wife lets me go to town, I'll exchange this one.
Roll #5 rewound with 2 test shots on it, I turned it off and put it on the tree and when I turned it on it read empty and I could not get it to advance, when I opened it the roll had rewound and got a nice fling into the swamp.
Went back to the house, got another roll, set it for 2 shots every 20 minutes. The next day I snuck up behind it and saw it was at 22 shots, called the dog over so he would set off the last 2 shots, he was 6 ' in front of the cam and it didn't trigger. Thinking he'd already triggered it when we first got there, I moved around to the front and it took the two pics, then it didn't rewind.
I rewound it manually and the Mrs. just dropped off that roll today.
Regardless of how those pics turn out, it's going back for exchange.
I'll keep ya'll posted. I guess I better make it a little shade roof too, it's facing due north but in full sun.


----------



## Just 1 More (Mar 17, 2005)

> it's facing due north but in full sun.


 From what I understand,, They do not like full sun


----------



## horsecreek (Mar 18, 2005)

J1M, 

Your right, 
in full sun (or direct sun at any point), that camera will take a roll of film for the heck of it......

try making a top cover for it-like a visor...I took a peice of tin a little wider than the camera, put it up agaist back and bent it over the front of camera about 5-6 inchs. 
This way when the sun is at that 10:00 angle, there will be a shadow over the lens and sensor..
it works....


----------



## Augie (Mar 18, 2005)

I'd gladly give a roll of film just to get some sunshine.
I'm thinking, cut a 5 gal. bucket in half(long ways) and mount it above the cam to make a little shade roof.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Mar 22, 2005)

*Stealth Cam....*

Well, I was down this past weekend planting plots..I went and checked on my camera that I've had out for the past several weeks.. It showed 14 pics..Well I could'nt handle it and had to retreive the film..  ..Got them developed yesterday, and out of 14 pics, only had 2 ghost pics..   I could'nt be more pleased with the performance of the camera..  ....Mighty fine lookin pics.. All Does, except one where you can tell its a Buck from where the antlers were...I got her set up again and cant wait to get back down in a few weeks and get the film...


----------



## xpertgreg (Mar 24, 2005)

well, I thought ya'll had jinxed me the other day.  went to check my new stealth cam, which I had put in direct sunlight, and found that it had taken a whole roll in like 2 days.  anyways had the pics developed and there was lots of pics of crows, turkeys, and squirrels.

here's the turkey I'm gonna take saturday.  he's the one in front with the beard and spurs.


----------



## Augie (Mar 24, 2005)

> here's the turkey I'm gonna take saturday. he's the one in front with the beard and spurs.



Nice!!! Hope you get him, good luck!


The last roll of film I got back Tuesday  seemed to be working fine, but I had already exchanged the camera.
Some deer and hogs, soon as I can shoot some shots of the prints I'll post a few too. That was in full sun also, but I'm still going to make some shade over my new one.
Didn't have any with the extra power plug though.
The hogs are all coming in around midnight so I'm going to set up a trap next week.


----------



## SakoL61R (Mar 27, 2005)

The wife bought me a digital StealthCam this past Christmas.    'Course, I had to immediately set it up for some test pix of the "guinea" Lab around the house.  He took it in stride and I got it figured out rather easily.


   Put it out on 27 December and got 28 pix in three days before the AA batteries died.  Does, one spike, "eyes in the dark" and some ghosties.  I decided to order one of the 12V battery/case combos from the company.   About  $65 to the front door and comes with a plug-in charger.  They were back ordered, got the battery mid February.  Coulda done it cheaper...  See below.

    I reset the camera the third week of February and checked it last weekend.  Got 22 pix, all ghosties-my fault--bad setup in an area with not much sign.  

  What really impressed me was the battery  .  It still showed a full charge after a month in the woods.  The wife and I reset the camera in a different area with lots of sign.  Going to check it in three weeks and will let you know.


Save ya a few $$$:

  Saw the 12V 8amp battery at Batteries Plus for about $24 if I remember correctly.  The cable costs 9.99 + shipping from the company.  www.stealthcam.net  Check the accessories section.

   Ya need a waterproof box to complete it.  Get a plastic one from wally world or use an old mil ammo can.   Drill a hole on the side for the cable, install, secure and waterproof with sealant.   Drill another hole on the side and put a piece of automotive vacuum/fuel hose in it for outgassing.  Leave enough hose on the outside of your can to hang down so water can't get in, then seal it.  Charge it with a regular trickle charger.

Sako


----------



## horsecreek (Mar 28, 2005)

sako,
thanks for the info bud...good to hear on the battery thing.


----------



## Augie (Apr 6, 2005)

Well I've taken the second camera back as it would neither rewind without a fight or forward the second roll of film I tried to put in it.
The third camera from wal-mart is here and still in the box.
Second cam did shoot a roll before it quit working, that's on 800 film and I've yet to take it up for developing.
I asked the same lady at wal mart who exchanged both cameras if she had seen a lot of these cameras returned and she said ,yes a lot of them.
Where my screw mount is, is flooded and I'm not dunking my tractors front wheel bearings just to go get it, so I'm stuck using that elmoing strap for now.
Here's some pics from the rolls and cams that did work....


----------



## pendy (Apr 6, 2005)

Nice pics. Looks like lots of deer and piggy's.


----------



## gadeerwoman (Apr 7, 2005)

I want that piggy with the white stripe! Reminds me of a black one with a white stripe that I missed down at THunter's place a few years ago. I still carry a grudge with that pig!


----------



## horsecreek (Apr 7, 2005)

NICE!!!!!!
GOT SOME MEAT HANGING AROUND THERE......


----------



## Augie (Apr 7, 2005)

Thanks Pendy, Even if I've had some trouble with the camera, it's nice to see what's been coming onto the property.
All those pigs won't come out in the daylight.
Still waiting on help getting a trap set up.

Gadeerwoman, You mean the paint boar, 2nd hog down, or the little gilt, 3rd pig pic down.
That little gilt with what I call the hampshire stripe, has a very short fat snout like a domestic would make some fine eating,but I think I'd rather leave her alone and see if she'll mate with the paint boar, that boar has the long thin snout and a nice high narrow ridge on it's back. Someone is already talking about maybe trading a trap for him. I'd like to get a closer pic to see what his tusks look like.
All that area is flooded now and here comes more cotton pickin' storms too!

Thanks HC,I'm just going call and pay someone to build the trap by next Monday if I don't hear back from my buddy with the trap.
I can't do that kind of work untill I can get my back rebuilt.


----------



## horsecreek (Apr 7, 2005)

hey, grab a second back for me...mines been gone for yrs...
well, it works, but I pay the price for using it like I used to..1 day of normalitly, 2 weeks of pain.


----------



## Augie (Apr 8, 2005)

horsecreek said:
			
		

> hey, grab a second back for me...mines been gone for yrs...
> well, it works, but I pay the price for using it like I used to..1 day of normalitly, 2 weeks of pain.



I'll be checking into surgery soon, I got the name of a neurosurgeon from LThomas here, who lives close to me.
I've got a pinched nerve that makes my legs weak, it's really frustrating.
I had to baby it for years, but it's beyond just being careful now.


----------



## Augie (Apr 8, 2005)

Well Folks, My third attempt to get a working Stealth Cam has failed.
I put the fresh batterys in my new one and tried to load the film, I heard the motor try to que up the film but the led said it was empty, I opened the door and pulled a couple more inches of film, made sure it was flat and straight, closed the door, it's supposed to advance and nothing happened. Noticed the low battery light was on, but no read out, no nuttin'... but wait! It gets better!
I checked the batterys to be sure I'd put them in right, rolled them a little to be sure they had good contact, then tried flipping the switch a few times, then I noticed the smell of burning plastic at the same time I saw the smoke pouring from the camera case.
I've had enough of this brand, It's dissappointing as I just want to set it and get some pics of wildlife, not drive to wal-mart every other day.


----------



## horsecreek (Apr 8, 2005)

wow... yep, i would be done to.....


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Apr 8, 2005)

*Augie...*

..Sorry to hear your bad luck...

So far, so good with mine...Knock on wood....


----------

